# Whizzer on Craigslist



## Vintage-Whizzer (Sep 17, 2019)

This is not mine, but it seems pretty cool!

https://eugene.craigslist.org/atq/d/eugene-1950-whizzer-motor-bike-as-is/6963192889.html


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 17, 2019)

Nice!


----------

